# 2,000th Post GIVEAWAY! Pokemon, Pokeheroes, tbt etc.!



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 24, 2016)

That's right this is my 2,000th post!!! In regards to this, I'm giving away a TON of junk stuff!

I want to share the love though, so there will be several winners! The first person gets first pick of prizes, second person gets second choice, etc. etc.

*UPDATE: I didn't put a specific number of winners because I wasn't sure how this would go: there will be 12 winners + the winner of: best haiku, kindest member, fave fun fact and fave joke 16 winners in all!*

HOW TO WIN:​_All methods are worth 1 entry unless stated otherwise_
Post here saying something such as "entry" or something of the sort
Post an interesting (science?) fact
Tell me who you believe to be the kindest Tbt user (the person with the most votes gets a special prize!)
Write a _meaningful_ haiku
Find a funny math or science joke (BONUS ENTRY: if I haven't already heard it...good luck haha)​

There will be 20 winners (because 20*100=2000, don't ask where the 100 came from, it's just a nice number to multiply by)

PRIZES:
100 TBT
100 TBT
50 TBT
25 TBT
Random amount of tbt (ranging from 20-200)
Pumpkin Cupcake collectible
Pokeheroes Audino breeding pair (one male + one female) (rarity is "rare")
6iv ORAS shiny JPN Ditto (bought from ktn, thank you!) Holding Destiny knot
6iv ORAS shiny JPN Ditto (bought from ktn, thank you!) No item
Anything from my Pokeheroes boxes (Catch: Ditto is sold)
3 Pokeheroes Super Honey
5 Pokeheroes Honey
10 Pokeheroes Honey
50 Pokeheroes Pokeballs
50 Pokeheroes Pokeballs
ALL OF MY PD (currently at around 5,400, will be hopefully getting more soon) (mind that there is a 5% tax fee)
Female Pokeheroes Charmeleon
1 5 iv female timid Gastly in a dream ball (ORAS)
1 5 iv Jolly Chimchar (ORAS)
50 PH nuggets!
1 Randomly bought collectible (ranging from 29 tbt-2.5k tbt, it's random!!!)
1 Randomly bought collectible (ranging from 29 tbt-2.5k tbt, it's random!!!)
1 Randomly bought collectible (ranging from 29 tbt-2.5k tbt, it's random!!!) 
For the random collectibles, I'll give you a number between 1-100, your choice determines your collectible!! (Same with the tbt!)​**UPDATE** ADDED MORE PRIZES, NOW 23 TO CHOOSE FROM!!! *(NOTE: There will not be 23 winners, these are choices for the winners)
*
Winners chosen by random number generator when I get 2100 posts!


----------



## Zylia (Jun 24, 2016)

I would like to enter so "Entry"! 

Fact:Approximately 50 million cells die every 30 second in the human body...

I believe the kindest person on TBT would be OverRatedcx.

Joke:Where does bad light go? To Prism! Haha omg!


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 24, 2016)

Apollo96 said:


> I would like to enter so "Entry"!
> 
> Fact:Approximately 50 million cells die every 30 second in the human body...
> 
> ...



5 entries  (an extra one b/c never heard that joke  )


----------



## a potato (Jun 24, 2016)

Entry

E=mc^2 can be used as a conversion factor between mass and energy. So basically, mass is *highly* concentrated energy!

Mary!

It is now summer
School is now finally out
Wait, do I have work?

I was gonna tell a joke about sodium, but I decided Na to.


----------



## jiny (Jun 24, 2016)

Entry!

i think the kindest user on tbt is byuntae.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 24, 2016)

a potato said:


> Entry
> 
> E=mc^2 can be used as a conversion factor between mass and energy. So basically, mass is *highly* concentrated energy!
> 
> ...



Great!!! Thank you!


----------



## hestu (Jun 24, 2016)

Entry! Thanks for doing this! 

Interesting science fact: The highest temperature produced in a laboratory was 920,000,000 F (511,000,000 C) at the Tokamak Fusion Test Reactor in Princeton, NJ, USA.

I think the kindest user on here is either king dad or the pennifer 

Meaningful haiku:


Spoiler



Really miss you, Dad
You left us so suddenly
Never text and drive



Joke: 
Q: What is the first derivative of a cow? 
A: Prime Rib!


----------



## Tensu (Jun 24, 2016)

Entry! Thanks for the giveaway. 

Fun Fact: If an atom was the size of the solar system, a neutrino would be the size of a golf ball.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 24, 2016)

Entry!

The human body carries ten times more bacteria cells than human cells.

If the Silver Surfer and Iron Man teamed up, they'd be "alloys"!

I'd say the kindest user on TBT would be Tina. I know that it's her job to be helpful, but I still think that she's the nicest TBT member.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 24, 2016)

hillaruhsaur said:


> Entry! Thanks for doing this!
> 
> Interesting science fact: The highest temperature produced in a laboratory was 920,000,000 F (511,000,000 C) at the Tokamak Fusion Test Reactor in Princeton, NJ, USA.
> 
> ...



That haiku though :'(

The joke is gr8 m8 r8 8/8


----------



## Aquari (Jun 24, 2016)

entry!

fun fact: spiders have sphincters on their bodies to prevent bleeding to death when they lose a leg!


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 24, 2016)

Entry! This is super nice of you! ^o^

But I can't make a joke because all the science puns Argon.

Gah there are so many kind users, it's actually really hard to choose. How about I name 3 users? Tangle, Chelsaurus, and Tina.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 24, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> Entry! This is super nice of you! ^o^
> 
> But I can't make a joke because all the science puns Argon.
> 
> Gah there are so many kind users, it's actually really hard to choose. How about I name 3 users? Tangle, Chelsaurus, and Tina.



Haha, I've used that science joke soooo many times xD.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 24, 2016)

Cool Giveaway ... Congrats on *2000* posts!!! ♥ ♥ ♥
Thank you for a new fun thread ... because it has been boring ... lol ... so, "entry"

An interesting scientific fact: To explain why coffee is so addictive - The coffee bean has a distinctive smell that makes you forget how painful it is to be awake 



Spoiler: Biology Science Lab joke:












There are so very many kind members on the forum that it is hard to pick just one!!  ♥ ♥ ♥
Today, my vote has to go to King Dad ... he unfailingly jumps in to help with any kind of posted problem ... a Prince *king* of a guy! lol

a *ahem* meaningful haiku:

My artist's brushstrokes
The canvas now a tablet
New artisitic joy!


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 24, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Cool Giveaway ... Congrats on *2000* posts!!! ♥ ♥ ♥
> Thank you for a new fun thread ... because it has been boring ... lol ... so, "entry"
> 
> An interesting scientific fact: To explain why coffee is so addictive - The coffee bean has a distinctive smell that makes you forget how painful it is to be awake
> ...



Love it!! Thank you!


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2016)

Entry! Thank you for doing this c: 

Science fact: Butterflies taste with their hind feet, and their taste sensation works on touch ? this allows them to determine whether a leaf is edible (would this even be considered a science fact, or a fact about butterflies)

I feel really bad because I can't name someone who I think is the kindest...I don't really interact with people much on here other than for Animal Crossing trades, and even then I do those quickly because any form of interacting with another human being makes me uncomfortable. 

And, last but not least, the joke: 

Why was the math book sad?
Because it has so many problems. 

I'm not funny


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 24, 2016)

heartbreaker said:


> Entry! Thank you for doing this c:
> 
> Science fact: Butterflies taste with their hind feet, and their taste sensation works on touch ? this allows them to determine whether a leaf is edible (would this even be considered a science fact, or a fact about butterflies)
> 
> ...



That's fine! Lol, thank you!


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 24, 2016)

I'll post the other entries later but I have several organic chemistry jokes (more like puns) to spare (because I'm currently taking up org chem and ai found these witty lmao):

1. Row, row, row your






2. What did the methyl group say to the other methyl group?





"Oh my gauche!!"

3. You R-O-R' these organic chemistry jokes or you don't.


----------



## Chicha (Jun 24, 2016)

Entry! Thanks for hosting this giveaway, very kind! 

*Fact:* A group of ferrets is called a business.

*Kindest TBT User:* I don't interact with a lot of people on here but SailorCrossing always has nice posts.

*Haiku:*
Swimming in ocean
Mayor runs past villagers
They ping for catchphrase

*Joke:*
So these two integers walk into a restaurant.
The first integer says, "I'll have a piece of pie".
The second integer says, "That's not rational!"
The first integer replies: "We'll divide it in two..."

They're lame, I'm sorry. XD


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 24, 2016)

toukool said:


> Entry! Thanks for hosting this giveaway, very kind!
> 
> *Fact:* A group of ferrets is called a business.
> 
> ...



Omg, these jokes are great!

- - - Post Merge - - -

UPDATE: THIS GIVEAWAY ENDS WHEN I GET 2100 POSTS! THAT'S OFFICIALLY WHERE THE 100 IS COMING FROM!


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 24, 2016)

72 posts 'til the end!


----------



## N a t (Jun 24, 2016)

I will take one "Entry" entry please!

An interesting science fact: Most if not all reptiles can survive for an entire year without eating. For example, snakes, and crocodiles.

I think the kindest user on here is, well uh, Pennifer, Alsehapie, Javacado, and King Dad are my top picks I think. Everyone here is so nice though omg.

Haiku:

Nobody notices
Now they're dead
Hide the meds

Joke (Made this up by myself on the fly. Be gentle, I know it's lame xD): It's Halloween, and Master Yoda is going as his favorite Avenger. He approaches a house, to get his candy, and when the old woman answers the door she asks,"Why, who are you supposed to be?". Yoda replies, "Thor, i, um."... >_>"


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 24, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I will take one "Entry" entry please!
> 
> An interesting science fact: Most if not all reptiles can survive for an entire year without eating. For example, snakes, and crocodiles.
> 
> ...



I don't get the joke, but all entries are counted for


----------



## N a t (Jun 24, 2016)

painchri589 said:


> I don't get the joke, but all entries are counted for



Ah sorry. You probably still won't understand, but I wanna explain anyways. Master Yoda speaks kind of awkwardly, and Thor is an Avenger. Yoda may end a sentence about himself with, "I am", and Thorium is an element on the periodic table, and because Yoda went as Thor for Halloween, he said, "Thor, i, um"(Thorium the element, spaced to sound like Thor I am). I just really wanted to explain, but you obviously didn't get the joke, so, sorry! xD


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 24, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Ah sorry. You probably still won't understand, but I wanna explain anyways. Master Yoda speaks kind of awkwardly, and Thor is an Avenger. Yoda may end a sentence about himself with, "I am", and Thorium is an element on the periodic table, and because Yoda went as Thor for Halloween, he said, "Thor, i, um"(Thorium the element, spaced to sound like Thor I am). I just really wanted to explain, but you obviously didn't get the joke, so, sorry! xD



OHHHH!!!! LOL!!! That's actually really funny, I just took it too literally xD!! I laughed


----------



## N a t (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh yeah, thanks a lot for this contest, and congrats on all your posts! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



painchri589 said:


> OHHHH!!!! LOL!!! That's actually really funny, I just took it too literally xD!! I laughed



Lol thank you! xD I love jokes and funny pickup lines, but making up my own is a bit hard. I'm always glad when they're actually funny!


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 24, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Oh yeah, thanks a lot for this contest, and congrats on all your posts! c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



That was actually funny (sorta) I just wasn't thinking 

Thank you!

64 posts to go!


----------



## faith93 (Jun 25, 2016)

"Entry!!"

A recent study found that many vertebrate species would need to evolve 10,000x faster than they have in the past to adapt to the climate change predicted in the next 100 years

the kindest person to me was Fantasyrick 

Q: What does the zero say to the the eight? 
A: Nice belt!


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 25, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> I'll post the other entries later but I have several organic chemistry jokes (more like puns) to spare (because I'm currently taking up org chem and ai found these witty lmao):
> 
> 1. Row, row, row your
> 
> ...



Going to add to the list!
First off-- entry!
Second, an interesting science fact: Bonobos are a group of chimpanzees that consider sex with the same gender a norms, mostly to relieve tension when fighting for food and such. So if anyone tells you sex with the same gender is not natural, well, you have bonobos. Also, bonobos have very similar DNA with humans so... yeah! (If you don't believe me, there's always google to research!)
Third, I vote King Dad as the kindest TBT member. c:
Fourth, the jokes are quoted up there heh. (If you wanna know the answers, you can ask  )
Fifth, a haiku:

Inside the trash can
Something smells very fishy--
Surprise! It was me!

(It refers to me being trash forever BYE)


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 25, 2016)

Entry! Thank you for the giveaway!

Did you know there is enough DNA in our body long enough to travel between Pluto and the Sun 17 times!

I would have to say the nicest member of TBT I have ever came across is HMCaprica. Although she has not been on o=for a while, it's amazing that she is still able to run a popular shop, even after her health conditions. My thoughts are with her.

I hate it when people say they're cold. I mean why don't they just stand in the corner? It's 90 degrees.


----------



## Shinrai (Jun 25, 2016)

Just an entry. Trying my luck out.


----------



## Zerous (Jun 25, 2016)

Entry please!
Interesting fact: Sunflowers can be used to clean up radioactive waste.
Kindest TBT user: LevyTheFox
Joke: A roman walks into a bar, holds up two fingers and says "Five beers please."
Or​Oxygen went out on a date with potassium. It went OK.


----------



## Piezahummy (Jun 25, 2016)

eyy b0ss I hab a cancer


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 25, 2016)

Entry!  (thank you!!) 

An average sized cumulus cloud weighs about the same as 80-100 elephants. 

Koden is super nice ~

A photon checks into a hotel and is asked if he needs any help with his luggage. He says, "No, I'm _traveling light._"


----------



## Darkbrussel (Jun 25, 2016)

Entry


----------



## Aali (Jun 25, 2016)

Entry!

Here's a fun fact: There are 8 times as many atoms in a teaspoonful of water as there are teaspoonfuls of water in the Atlantic ocean

I think MoonlightAbsol is so nice. They have the best art ever and they draw for free :'3



Spoiler: Meaningful Hiaku



Cancer is awful
Oh how we miss you granpa
Stay safe in heaven​



math joke: The Romans never found algerbra to be challenging, because X was always 10


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 25, 2016)

Aali said:


> Entry!
> 
> Here's a fun fact: There are 8 times as many atoms in a teaspoonful of water as there are teaspoonfuls of water in the Atlantic ocean
> 
> ...



Holy! These haikus are sad, but amazing!

Heard that math joke, but I still love it

And I did know that fact! Still super cool tho!


----------



## Amilee (Jun 25, 2016)

id like to enter c: thanks!


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 25, 2016)

thanks for doing this giveaway, and congrats on 2k posts!  i'll enter please, hopefully i can put some jokes or haikus together later.

there are way too many super kind people here to list, but I'd like to nominate 3 for your prize:
The Pennifer, Javocado, and Pepper!  they are all really generous and kind to the community.
thanks!


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 25, 2016)

King Dad said:


> thanks for doing this giveaway, and congrats on 2k posts!  i'll enter please, hopefully i can put some jokes or haikus together later.
> 
> there are way too many super kind people here to list, but I'd like to nominate 3 for your prize:
> The Pennifer, Javocado, and Pepper!  they are all really generous and kind to the community.
> thanks!



I have to say, I agree with all three of those members! The Pennifer is amazing, Pepper is super generous and Jav...well, he's Jav!! (And super friendly!)


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 25, 2016)

43 post 'til the end!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 25, 2016)

*Entry*
There are 8 times as many atoms in a teaspoonful of water as there are teaspoonfuls of water in the Atlantic ocean

Personally, cocoberry is the kindest tbt'er I've ever met

names engraved in stone
in moss draped tombs deep and dark
sad, I lay a rose

Did you hear oxygen went on a date with potassium? It went OK


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 25, 2016)

Moonbrink said:


> *Entry*
> There are 8 times as many atoms in a teaspoonful of water as there are teaspoonfuls of water in the Atlantic ocean
> 
> Personally, cocoberry is the kindest tbt'er I've ever met
> ...


Sorry.   .... Butting in to say I love that haiku


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 25, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Sorry.   .... Butting in to say I love that haiku



Haha, np! I really like it too!

The kindest person by vote + my fave poem + my fave fact + my fave joke will get choices on prizes too (after the by number generator winners pick!)

Also, I was horde ev training...when a SHINY LOTAD decided to show up. It's female, so I caught it in a luxury ball! :O


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 25, 2016)

Entry ^.^

Fact: One single blood cell takes about 60 seconds to make a full circuit of the body

Kindest TBT member: For this I would have to say *Oblivia*. She's always been super helpful and so nice (to everyone, not just myself) ^.^ Also super stoked she's an Admin now! 

Joke: I put my root beer in a square glass.. Now it's just beer 

 - - Thanks for the opportunity <3


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 25, 2016)

K a y K a y said:


> Entry ^.^
> 
> Fact: One single blood cell takes about 60 seconds to make a full circuit of the body
> 
> ...



I love that joke!!  (I shouldn't, but I do) the cornier and eye-rollier the joke, the better!! Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

37 posts left!


----------



## Ookami (Jun 25, 2016)

Entryyyy <3

70% of the Internet is just porn.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 25, 2016)

Ookami said:


> Entryyyy <3
> 
> 70% of the Internet is just porn.



Ohhhh......of course that would be your fun fact xD


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 25, 2016)

I wrote this haiku as a message for a Sakura Egg collectible, i find it meaningful, so i hope you do too:

Spring cherry blossoms
are a wonder to behold
during Easter time

- - - Post Merge - - -

here is a fact that i always found interesting:

Blue birds are not actually blue. In the bluebird's case, it's wing colors that we see are caused not by pigment, but by the way light waves interact with the feather.  Because of the layered structure of the feather, light waves entering it bounce back at different times and thus interfere with each other. Certain wavelengths get cancelled out while others become reinforced, and blue is what we end up seeing.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 25, 2016)

King Dad said:


> I wrote this haiku as a message for a Sakura Egg collectible, i find it meaningful, so i hope you do too:
> 
> Spring cherry blossoms
> are a wonder to behold
> ...



Like on the common grackle!? 

Pic in case you don't know what that is 



Spoiler


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 25, 2016)

joke:

Do you have any Sodium Hypobromite?

NaBrO

- - - Post Merge - - -



painchri589 said:


> Like on the common grackle!?
> 
> Pic in case you don't know what that is
> 
> ...



I don't know if the grackle is an exception, what i've always read is that most blue feathers are from structural impacts on light color, not from pigment...  (unlike, say a cardinal's red feathers)


----------



## charade501 (Jun 25, 2016)

hello friend thanks for the giveaway, here is my *entry*

moths have no stomach!!

i don't usually forum much, but a potato is my friend and seems nice 

heres a crappy haiku

long gone are the days
where we live in pure bliss
Internet power


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 25, 2016)

King Dad said:


> joke:
> 
> Do you have any Sodium Hypobromite?
> 
> ...



Ah! neato! cool, as well to charade501 

- - - Post Merge - - -

20 more posts!!


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 25, 2016)

10!!!!! It's gonna end today!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

UMMM...I BOUGHT A COLLECTIBLE TO GIVEAWAY AND NOW...I DON'T HAVE ENOUGH TBT IF EVERY WINNER CHOOSES TBT XD...IF YOU WANT TBT AND I DON'T HAVE IT, I'LL GIVE YOU A RAINCHECK XD....!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol, everybody got an extra entry, because I miscalculated lol


----------



## Bwazey (Jun 25, 2016)

Entry! 

And for a rad joke...

Q) Why does a flamingo only stand on one leg?

A) If it didn't stand on any, it would fall over


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 25, 2016)

4!!


----------



## N a t (Jun 25, 2016)

3 MORE! Good luck everyone <3


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 25, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> 3 MORE! Good luck everyone <3



make that two!!! And I'm heading to the basement now, got random.org ready!


----------



## Aali (Jun 25, 2016)

1 more you iz welcome


----------



## N a t (Jun 25, 2016)

HOO BOI, HE BOUT TO DO IT. XD


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 25, 2016)

dood! he gon do it!


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 25, 2016)

WINNERS!!!

You were allowed to win up to twice 



Spoiler



1st!!: heartbreaker
2nd: Skarmoury
3rd: hilarusaur (or however you spell it)
4th: Bone Baby
5th: a potato
7th:King Dad
8th: Skarmoury (again)
9th: (technically skarmoury, but I can't let them win 3 times, sorry )so... Aali
10th: SensaiGallade
11th: toukool 
12th: Ookami

Fave: Poem Moonbrink
Fact: Believe_in_Kittens
Joke: K a y K a y
Kindest user by vote: King Dad



If you won, I need you to VM me. I'll *PM* you back, so I can keep track of everything!


----------



## charade501 (Jun 25, 2016)

congratulations friends


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 25, 2016)

Btw I'm a she  

Don't worry, no offense taken


----------



## N a t (Jun 25, 2016)

painchri589 said:


> Btw I'm a she
> 
> Don't worry, no offense taken



Sorry, it's actually a meme and it just says "he" xD


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 25, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Sorry, it's actually a meme and it just says "he" xD



Ohhh lol, you see I don't keep up with these things xD.

Anyways, the members who are online will get to claim their prizes, the ones who came before them, but are offline, will still get to choose from what's left, I'll double up the prizes if need be


----------



## N a t (Jun 25, 2016)

painchri589 said:


> Ohhh lol, you see I don't keep up with these things xD.
> 
> Anyways, the members who are online will get to claim their prizes, the ones who came before them, but are offline, will still get to choose from what's left, I'll double up the prizes if need be



Lol that's alright! Thanks a lot for the giveaway!


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 25, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Lol that's alright! Thanks a lot for the giveaway!



yeah, thanks so much! you are very kind!


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 25, 2016)

Moonbrink said:


> yeah, thanks so much! you are very kind!



Np! Your collectible is coming!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 25, 2016)

This was a very nice giveaway/contest, painchri589 ... Congrats to all the winners! 
♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2016)

painchri589 said:


> WINNERS!!!
> 
> You were allowed to win up to twice
> 
> ...



Omg what I actually won

Omg wow thank you so much I'll VM you right now :0


----------



## Chicha (Jun 25, 2016)

painchri589 said:


> WINNERS!!!
> 
> You were allowed to win up to twice
> 
> ...



Yay, thanks so much! Sent a VM.  Congrats to the other winners as well!


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 25, 2016)

painchri589 said:


> WINNERS!!!
> 
> You were allowed to win up to twice
> 
> ...



Whaaaat I won twice?? ; v; Eeee.
Thank you so much for this! You're so kind <3


----------

